# EEA Family Permit Refusal



## brit5 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello,
i am Indian national my wife is EU national.

we applied for eea family permit this was the refusal:

“I have also taken into consideration that you proposed to your wife in February 2014 having known her for just two months. Your sponsor arrived in India date XX 2014. You told me during the interview that you had not arranged the marriage before she had travelled to India yet I note that you were married within one week of her arriving here. None of her family attended the wedding.”
“You told me during the interview that you did not live with your wife in the UK but you did drive her to college every day. You stated that she would talk about her studies on a daily basis during these journeys. However, you struggled to name the school where she had completed her GCSE’s or the year in which she completed them. When asked how many A Levels your wife was studying for you answered “five maybe” yet you did not name five when I asked you which subject she was studying. Considering you stated that she talked to you about her studies every day, I do not find your knowledge of her studies consistent with this statement. Furthermore, when asked about her friends you were able to tell me the names of her best friend but then struggled to name any others until you had thought about it, despite telling me that your wife had been talking about them only the day before the interview.”

"the circumstances and the timeline surrounding your relationship, engagement and marriage, I am not satisfied that you have not entered into this relationship for the purpose of securing entry to the UK. As such, I am satisfied you do not intend to live with your sponsor as a married person. I am also satisfied that you are party to marriage of convenience and are therefore not family member of an EEA National in accordance with Regulations 7 of the Immigration (European Economic Area) Regulations 2006.
I therefore refuse your EEA Family Permit application because I am not satisfied that you meet all of the requirements of Regulation 12 of the Immigration (European Economic Area) Regulations 2006.”


then I added a letter explaining all the points in the refusal and together with messages which show we planned for the wedding months' before she arrived. And my wifes GCSE certificates which show I answered correctly in the Interview. joint bank accounts, and proof that we are residing together. and we applied again. 

The second refusal:

"You have previously applied in the same category in the same circumstances. That application was refused. You have submitted a letter which seeks to address the reasons for refusal as stated in the previous refusal notice. However, I am not satisfied that you have satisfactorily addressed any of those reasons for refusal
I therefore refuse your EEA family permit application because I am not satisfied, on balance of probabilities, that you meet all of the requirements of the relevant Paragraph of the United Kingdom Immigration Rules."

So my question is, do I re-apply again, and add what documents?
or do I appeal?

Thank You


----------

